
Apple's Internal Guide to iPhone X Battery Replacement - Eduardo3rd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGv7qHlCX0Y
======
samstave
It rolls the tweezers to remove the adhesive strips or it gets a brick again.

Seriously, though, I do find it interesting that Apple seems to have treated
component replacement as an afterthought when it comes to serviceability
procedures even for their own people...

My first job in highschool was desoldering bad memory chips from ][e
machines... This feels even worse than that job. One would have thought that
these types of things would have come a bit further.

